# Undergravel Heaters



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

How do you rate undergravel heaters? Would i gain anything from useing one?


----------



## JamesM (28 Apr 2010)

Clive is going to shout at you


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

Sound the alarm!!

Flack jackets at the ready!!




Seriously though, if you want to heat your tank, they're fine.  If you want to help your plants an undergravel heater will have no effect.  Expensive bit of plastic coated wire essentially


----------



## sjb123 (28 Apr 2010)

I've used one for the last 10 years or so, but mainly because it's what I started with!
 As to any Benefits i'm not really sure but they must help drawing nutrients down into the substrate for the plants roots as well as making the substrate a Biological filter with a Huge surface area!

Regards Steve


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

sjb123 said:
			
		

> ... as well as making the substrate a Biological filter with a Huge surface area!



The substrate is already a large bio filter!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Apr 2010)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... ater+cable


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

Well thats that, No it is, Only thought about it as i have one knocking about. Cheers guys.


----------



## plantbrain (28 Apr 2010)

They do heat the aquarium.

About all I can say.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

If you've got one kicking about theres no harm in using it.  Just don't expect it to do anything magical with regards to anything but heating your aquarium   It could also be a nightmare to remove if it failed (though I guess you could just leave it in and use a different heater if that were to happen).


----------

